# Online Banking



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Just curious which online bank people reccommend? Anyone do business with Canadian Direct Financial? https://www.canadiandirectfinancial.com/Personal/ They appear to be offering the best rates for TFSA at 3%.

KeyRate® Savings rate: 2.00%*
KeyReach® TFSA rate: 3.00%*
KeyReturn® GIC rates up to: 2.45%*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I bank with PC Financial for all my personal stuff. No complaints after 12 years with them. Not sure what their savings interest rates are right now though.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

PC Fin as well. They have 2 tiers of savings accts. It's better than other banks, but that's not saying much.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Another vote for PC.


----------

